# Vegan rolled fondant/buttercream



## des (Jun 27, 2004)

I have a wedding cake coming up quickly for a strict vegan bride set on having a rolled frosting. I have found lots of helpful recipes for cakes and other types of icings but none specifically for rolled. Can anyone help?


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm not a pastry wiz but I seemed to recall that basic fondant is vegan. Did a little searching and found this...
http://www.pastrywiz.com/season/fondant.htm

For the buttercream, just use ( I hate to say it) hydroginated veggie shortening.

I know that vegans hate things that are over processed but if they want a wedding cake that will remotely resemble a classic cake they will have to make some exceptions.


----------

